

Blackbox Reversing an Electric Skateboard Wireless Protocol - muraiki
https://blog.lacklustre.net/posts/Blackbox_Reversing_an_Electric_Skateboard_Wireless_Protocol/

======
tzs
> We theorized that the skateboard and remote used the 2.4 GHz band, which is
> well supported by HackRF One. Ordinarily one would use GNU Radio and a basic
> waterfall sink to look at spectrum, but GNU Radio can be a bit cumbersome.

> Luckily we had a PortaPack to play with! The PortaPack sits on top of the
> HackRF and acts as a wideband spectrum analyzer (among other things). We
> tuned up to 2400 MHz and swept the spectrum in 20 MHz increments looking for
> our signal.

Why not look the frequency up in the device's entry in the FCC's online
Equipment Authorization database instead of guessing?

(I'm guessing they just wanted to play with that PortaPack...)

